# Detective Joseph Airhart Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Detective Joseph Airhart Jr.
*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 4, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, August 24, 2001
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Sentenced to life
Detective Joseph Airhart succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained seven years earlier while leading an FBI Task Force raid at the home of a bank robbery suspect. As the team entered the man's apartment the suspect opened fire, striking Detective Airhart.

The suspect then held Detective Airhart hostage for two hours before being taken into custody.

Detective Airhart remained in a coma for two months, but never fully recovered. He was unable to speak, walk or swallow food food. He died as a result of his wound on November 4, 2008.

Prior to Detective Airhart's death, the suspect had been sentenced to life in prison plus 132 years for the shooting and robberies.

Detective Airhart had served with the Chicago Police Department for 19 years at the time of the shooting.
Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

